# Banned from iSketch



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

They banned me for drawing something they didn't like... I was wondering how they did it, I reset my IP and that didnt help me. How could I get back in?


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

If they banned you, tough luck. Any attempt to back in may be construed as hacking, which is against forum rules and, more importantly, the law. 

If you're really that bored, punch in the iSketch URL into Google and click on the "Find Similar Pages" just after the details in the result. And this time, don't start doodling breasts for all to see.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

They probably banned your whole subnet, which means people on your ISP near you won't be able to get in either


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

lmao, sucks for them. Like how close? My best friend has roadrunner just like me and lives right down the street what about him?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, check your IP addresses, and see if they are similar.
Then have the friend try using iSketch. If its banned, then they blocked your subnet, if it works, they used some other blocking method.

Were you just banned from like 1 room, or the whole website?


----------



## Golgotha (Apr 16, 2003)

Well ello there... i've been on iSketch for 2 years now, and i decided to tell what i could. It depends what you drew really... to as you got banned.
You may have got banned OR kicked. If kicked, you can log on with a new username. If you were banned, there is no chance. When the Administrators ban, they ban your IP not your username. If you think that's unfair, click on the "Feedback" button and tell them what you think! A ban used to be permanent, i don't know what they've changed this to, but it (I think!) can be anything from a month to permanent. If you do reply with a compliment, Rob (the bloke that made iSketch) should either remove it, once it has been looked into, or tell you all the reasons why. Admins have to follow very strict rules, to ban or kick. In the meanwhile, have another go with a different name. I very much doubt you were banned! 

Golgotha


----------



## DarkRegicide (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there Anjaba, the same thing happened to me a couple of minutes ago, but like Golgotha said, click the feedback button and send an email reply. You must however make it formal and polite, and yes do add a compliment - it works
Here is the message I sent to Isketch, i chose the classic "My brother got me banned":

Hello Isketch,
firstly I would like to say you have created a very fun and enjoyable online game, which I had shown to my big brother and let him have a go whilst I was away.
As I came back from holiday, however, I found that my account was banned for either a few months or so, or permanently. I am asking you to please reconsider this ban and I shall ensure no-one else but me shall play this game. 

Yours Sincerely,
Regicide

and if yours was only a picture they didn't like you should definitely get back in. I can't even say the stuff i put in there


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Anjaba said:


> lmao, sucks for them. Like how close? My best friend has roadrunner just like me and lives right down the street what about him?


What a childish attitude. No wonder you got banned.

Just asking how to be unbanned is against the TOS.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Tstright,

You do realize that you replied to a post that is over four years old from Anjaba? That was also about the last time they visited TSG.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi Tstright,
> 
> You do realize that you replied to a post that is over four years old from Anjaba? That was also about the last time they visited TSG.


Doh! Coffee first....Posting second


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

At least it had a reply lol 
They might have been waiting all this time 
What is isketch anyway


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

It's an online version of pictonary.

http://www.isketch.net/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> What is isketch anyway


Seems to be an on-line game similar to "Pictionary."

http://www.isketch.net/instructions/index.shtml

I think I and a few friends would have had a pretty much instant lifetime banishment the first time should we ever have tried a game on iSketch. I am basing my opinion on some of the sketches drawn when playing Pictionary after a couple bottles of wine and no kids around.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tstright said:


> Doh! Coffee first....Posting second


Get that man a Venti Coffee with a Quad Espresso shot, STAT!


----------

